# Dandruff



## junkman (May 13, 2018)

we have 6 weathers, last week we treated for worms, trimmed hoofs, and put (Gordon's lice no more) on them. Today my wife was brushing them, and on just one of them, he had a lot of Dandruff, I looked to see if I seen anything moving on him, I didn't see any movement at all, it looks like a bad case of Dandruff.
what could I do to cure it. none of the others have it.
thank you
Jack


----------



## Southern by choice (May 13, 2018)

Lice you can see mites you cannot. My guess is treat for mites. All treatments need follow up to break the life cycle along with bedding etc.
Zinc deficiency can also cause lots of skin issues.
Keep in mind as spring comes and better forage is available with the nutrients and natural oils from the leaves and browse etc coat will also improve.


----------



## junkman (May 13, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Lice you can see mites you cannot. My guess is treat for mites. All treatments need follow up to break the life cycle along with bedding etc.
> Zinc deficiency can also cause lots of skin issues.
> Keep in mind as spring comes and better forage is available with the nutrients and natural oils from the leaves and browse etc coat will also improve.


what would I use for mites?


----------

